# Neues dh bike - 2013



## Maui (14. August 2012)

da munkelt es gewaltig... seid ihr auch schon gespannt ?


----------



## Wipp (14. August 2012)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (14. August 2012)

und los geht mit den Infos

der neue frame heißt

SENNES

wer google beherrscht kann sich einiges zusammen reimen


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2012)

das Tiere jetzt out sind und Berge in, hab ich verstanden....

aber wann kommt was für die Sehrinde?


----------



## 0Ger (14. August 2012)

Der erste Treffer in Google ist ja das hier:

Sennes- oder Sennablätter (Sennae folium) waren als mildes Abführmittel im 19. Jahrhundert allgemein bekannt.


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2012)

das hatte ich bewusst überlesen


----------



## Maui (14. August 2012)

0Ger schrieb:


> Der erste Treffer in Google ist ja das hier:
> 
> Sennes- oder Sennablätter (Sennae folium) waren als mildes Abführmittel im 19. Jahrhundert allgemein bekannt.



und wo wachsen die?

Das Thema sollt man vor der Abfahrt hinter sich gebracht haben


----------



## Piefke (14. August 2012)

Maui schrieb:


> da munkelt es gewaltig... seid ihr auch schon gespannt ?


Auslieferung dann in 2015 oder was?

Ich finde, dass Alutech erst mal seine offenen Baustellen (Fanes AM, Fanes Pinion, HT) erledigen sollte, bevor wieder etwas angekündigt wird, was dann erst Jahre später lieferbar ist.


----------



## Maui (14. August 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Auslieferung dann in 2015 oder was?
> 
> Ich finde, dass Alutech erst mal seine offenen Baustellen (Fanes AM, Fanes Pinion, HT) erledigen sollte, bevor wieder etwas angekündigt wird, was dann erst Jahre später lieferbar ist.



na dann wär die Eurobike was für dich


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. August 2012)

Hi Jungs,

Bilder  :













@Piefke:
Ich finde Deine Kritik berechtigt und kann Dich nur zu gut verstehen. Keiner wartet gerne auf sein Bike. Aber gleichzeitig muss ich auch mal für den Jürgen in die Presche springen... der hat sich in den letzten 1 1/2 Jahren fast zerissen. Das Problem ist, dass man als kleiner Hersteller immer nach hinten durchgereicht wird und das hat uns verdammt große Probleme bereitet. Zum Glück sind wir lernfähig und die Planung wird sich in der Zukunft verbessern... Übung macht den Meister.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (14. August 2012)

Fanes DH sozusagen.
Sind das Aufnahmen für nen Umwerfer am Hauptdrehpunkt?
Geometrieverstellung wäre noch ganz gut - also verschiebbare Dämpferaufnahme oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (14. August 2012)

Kann man für die Radstandsverstellung nicht tauschbare/drehbare inlets verwenden? Habe die verstellung an meiner Fanes auch bislang erst einmal angefasst..


----------



## -N0bodY- (14. August 2012)

Ist das An der Wippe dort ne Geometire oder ne Federwegsverstellung? Mit Hydroforming wurde aber auch recht dezent rumgespielt... gefällt

EDIT:  seh ich ja jetzt erst in der Groß Ansicht.... was habt Ihr denn da am Sattelrohr gemacht? habt Ihr da ne Ecke ausgeklinkt? Ist euch da der Platz für den Dämpfer ausgegangen?


----------



## zupaphil (15. August 2012)

Optik gefällt!

Federweg? 
Gewicht? 
Preis?


----------



## Nasum (15. August 2012)

Leck mich fett, das wird ein geiles Teil. Sieht fast aus wie mein Fanes


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. August 2012)

Sehr schön finde ich das Steuerohrgusset und den Übergang Sattelrohr-Tretlager. Auch die fordere Dämpferaufnahme macht was her.

weitermachen, reingehauen


----------



## othu (15. August 2012)

Gefällt mir besser als der/die/das Fanes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (15. August 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> Bilder  :



wenn es das auch noch in der Oberflächen Quali und Farbe (Eloxal) geben würde


----------



## wolfi (15. August 2012)

oh mann jürgen + schlabberloui!!!
ihr seit fieß!!!
ich dachte ich müsste mir auf meine alten tage nie wieder nen d-hiller kaufen, meine sau macht seit 11 jahren ja alles mit.... abba jetzt
verdammich nochmal!!!!

gruß
wolfi


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (15. August 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> oh mann jürgen + schlabberloui!!!
> ihr seit fieß!!!
> ich dachte ich müsste mir auf meine alten tage nie wieder nen d-hiller kaufen, meine sau macht seit 11 jahren ja alles mit.... abba jetzt
> tja wolfi, da muss dann wohl mal wieder was modernes in deine garage...macht sich aber bestimmt auch ganz gut neben der alten sau und deinen geilen alten käfer..da haben dann diese tiere was zu krabbeln wenn sie bis nach ganz oben auf die Sennes wollen
> derJÜ


----------



## wolfi (15. August 2012)

Soooo sieht dat aus, jürgen!
Gruß ersma und natürlich auch an die werte familie
ich hoffe ja mal bis bald!
wolfi

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Cooby (20. August 2012)

Hola!! Schickes Teil! Evt. warte ich doch noch mit der Bestellung des Fanes und warte erst mal der/die/das Sannes ab!! Schickes Teil!


----------



## rass (21. August 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Cube Lova (23. August 2012)

hammer !


----------



## Brausa (23. August 2012)

Sattelrohr sieht durchgezogen aus, also auch uphilltauglich? Lt. Wippe 2 Verschiedene Federwege, also das ursprünglich geplante Fanes FR?

PS: Wenn ihr am Sattelrohr im Durchmesser auch leicht Hydroformen würded, könnte man sich die knarzende Reduzierhülse für kleinere Stützendurchmesser (zur vollen Versenkbarkeit) und das extra Gewicht derselben sparen. Auch könnte dann der eigentliche Stützendurchmesser enger gerieben werden da Schweissverzug auf die kurze Länge weniger ins Gewicht fällt. Input für Fanes und Senes.

PPS: Sowohl am Fanes als auch am Senes könnte man optional über einen kurzen Hinterbau ohne Federwegsverstellung diskutieren und sich das extra Gewicht sparen. Viele verstellen eh nie.


----------



## othu (23. August 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> [...]ich hoffe ja auch noch das meine letzten fehlenden frästeile rechtzeitig hier eintreffen damit ich samstag noch 2 Sennes FR/DH rahmen schweißen und aufbauen kann.
> dank derJÜ



von hier


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (23. August 2012)

Brausa schrieb:


> Sattelrohr sieht durchgezogen aus, also auch uphilltauglich? Lt. Wippe 2 Verschiedene Federwege, also das ursprünglich geplante Fanes FR?
> ja so ist es...
> PS: Wenn ihr am Sattelrohr im Durchmesser auch leicht Hydroformen würded, könnte man sich die knarzende Reduzierhülse für kleinere Stützendurchmesser (zur vollen Versenkbarkeit) und das extra Gewicht derselben sparen. Auch könnte dann der eigentliche Stützendurchmesser enger gerieben werden da Schweissverzug auf die kurze Länge weniger ins Gewicht fällt. Input für Fanes und Senes.
> werde ich mal diskutieren
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (23. August 2012)

so jürgen,
sennes ist vorgemerkt! 
ps: hast mail!


----------



## 100 Oktan (25. August 2012)

Ich würde mir das Fanes auch mit Druckstreben ohne Radstandsverstellung wünschen. Kurzer Radstand fix eingestellt.

Federwegsverstellung brauche ich auch nicht. Maximal Federweg und fertig.

Ich freue mich auf die Eurobike.

Jürgen, kannst Du vielleicht für die ganz neugierigen schon mal ein paar Deteils mehr rauslassen, oder sogar Bilder.

Mich zerreißts fast...


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (25. August 2012)

bilder würde ich gerne machen aber da auch deutsche zoll beamte ja immer verlass ist haben die mich ordentlich hängen lassen. 2 tage haben die die zollabfertigung geblockt. jetzt kommt heute abend ein ups kurier der uns die sennes teile bringt...was das für uns bedeutet kann sich jeder selber ausmalen...ich kotze jedenfalls und werde mich am motag höchstpersönlich beim zoll in kölle bedanken


----------



## RumbleJungle (25. August 2012)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das Fanes auch mit Druckstreben ohne Radstandsverstellung wünschen. Kurzer Radstand fix eingestellt.



@Jürgen: Da wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (25. August 2012)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> @Jürgen: Da wäre ich auch dabei!


 
dann sehet euch auf der Eurobike die fanes SL an...das ist was ihr haben wollt


----------



## 100 Oktan (25. August 2012)

Cool! Ich hoffe die Druckstreben sind dann auch aus Aluminium.

Danke Jürgen.


----------



## RumbleJungle (25. August 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> dann sehet euch auf der Eurobike die fanes SL an...das ist was ihr haben wollt



...ich habe doch schon eine.  Ich hege nur die Hoffnung, meine E2 damit upgraden zu können. Na ja, große Jungs und ihre Spielzeuge. Es ist eben nie genug.

Nur mal nebenbei: Wir sind ganz schön off topic. Aber was soll's. Das ist die Aufregung. Auf die Sennes bin ich auch gespannt wie Flitzebogen.


----------



## 100 Oktan (25. August 2012)

@ RumbleJungle:

Was hast Du schon?

Eine Fanes SL? Dann rauß mit den Infos...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (26. August 2012)

Wenn er schreibt das er "upgraden" will, dann wahrscheinlich ne "normale" Fanes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RumbleJungle (26. August 2012)

Richtig. Ich besitze eine "normale" E2.


----------



## 100 Oktan (26. August 2012)

@ $$ghostrider$$:

Stimmt, Du hast recht. Habe mir die Antwort von RumbleJungle heute Morgen nochmal in Ruhe durchgelesen und dann auch verstanden. War gestern wohl schon zu spät für mich.

Mittlerweile hat RumbleJungle ja auch schon geantwortet und das bestätigt.

Danke Jungs.


@ RumbleJungle:
Off topic: Du hast recht, wenn wir uns auf die Fanes beziehen. Vielleicht gibt es auch beim Sennes ein paar Interessenten, die die Radstandsverstellung nicht benötigen, dann würde es wieder passen.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (26. August 2012)

so die beiden ersten sennes sind geboren!!! morgen gibt es bilder. muss jetzt noch eine kleine nachtschicht machen damit wir morgen mit einem tag verspätung zur eurobike fahren können, so schlimm wie dieses jahr war es vor einer eurobike bei uns noch nie...aber das sage ichjedes jahr, denke aber das werden wir nicht mehr topen können...hoffentlich nicht.
sennes sieht so geil aus und an ollo, ich habe etwas neues beim schweißen ausprobiert. da kann keiner mehr was sagen auf der messe weil es mal wieder mit zu heißer nadel gemacht wurde ;-))))


----------



## der-gute (26. August 2012)

Donnerstag mach ich mir n Bild davon...


----------



## Maui (26. August 2012)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> @Jürgen: Da wäre ich auch dabei!



Ich nicht. Winterberg DH und Leogang oder Pila  sind Welten u da is mehr/weniger Radstand sehr Nice


----------



## 100 Oktan (26. August 2012)

@ Jürgen:

Wenn Du morgen die Bilder von der Sennes veröffentlichst, kannst Du dann vielleicht auch noch Bilder von der Fanes SL zeigen? Gerne auch in einem neuen Thread.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (26. August 2012)

100 oktan schrieb:


> @ jürgen:
> 
> Wenn du morgen die bilder von der sennes veröffentlichst, kannst du dann vielleicht auch noch bilder von der fanes sl zeigen? Gerne auch in einem neuen thread.
> 
> Danke.



+1


----------



## ollo (27. August 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> so die beiden ersten sennes sind geboren!!! morgen gibt es bilder. muss jetzt noch eine kleine nachtschicht machen damit wir morgen mit einem tag verspätung zur eurobike fahren können, so schlimm wie dieses jahr war es vor einer eurobike bei uns noch nie...aber das sage ichjedes jahr, denke aber das werden wir nicht mehr topen können...hoffentlich nicht.
> sennes sieht so geil aus und an ollo, ich habe etwas neues beim schweißen ausprobiert. da kann keiner mehr was sagen auf der messe weil es mal wieder mit zu heißer nadel gemacht wurde ;-))))




Du hast doch wohl nicht die Nähte mit Coroplast als smooth welding überklebt........ ne ich weiß schon..... beim Schweißen gab es Märchen CD zu Hören, das macht ruhig


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (27. August 2012)

bilder von sennes gibt es gleich bei FB...so jetzt anhänger laden und ab zur messe, so langsam bekomme ich lust


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. August 2012)

... ich bin mal so frei:









edit: geiler Rahmen, da könnte ich glatt schwach werden!


----------



## wolfi (27. August 2012)

moin,
na denn gute reise!
könnte bitte jemand die fb bilder hier posten? ich habe meinen gesichts-buch account gelöscht.
daaaaanke und gruß,
wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. August 2012)

Sauber Jürgen


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (27. August 2012)

sennes rahmen wiegt 3,50kg
in der SL version 3.16kg bei medium ( small ca. knappe 100gr weniger )
das komplette bike so wie es da auf dem bild zu sehen ist 15,35kg


----------



## Nasum (27. August 2012)

Na Leck mich fett, das ist der Hammer das ganze Bike und das Gewicht erst


----------



## Landus (27. August 2012)

15,35 Kg? Ernsthaft? Das wäre ja der Oberhammer! Das Trek Session 9.9 wiegt doch irgendwas um die 15,7 Kg und wurde schon als extrem leicht bezeichnet  

Jü, bist du sicher, dass deine Waage nicht falsch geht?


----------



## Nasum (27. August 2012)

Eigentlich mies, dann ist das Sennes ein ganzes Stück leichter als mein Fanes.Und da sind keine Überschweren Parts dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (27. August 2012)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> ... ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> edit: geiler Rahmen, da könnte ich glatt schwach werden!



merci, da warste sogar mit deinem post nen tacken schneller als ich mit meiner besch...... handytastatur 
ps: ich bin schon schwach geworden 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Koohgie (27. August 2012)

naja hoffentlich halten sie mehr aus als die trek´s.....
ist da ein 241´er dämpfer? und ein durchgehendes 1,5" steuerrohr währe mal was, nicht dieses neuartige tapered mist zeugs...
da könnt man sich mit dem passenden steuersatzt die geo anpassen.... und hat alle freiheiten bei der gabelwahl....
bin mal auf den preis gespannt...
gruss von der saar....


----------



## Spacetime (27. August 2012)

geil geil geil


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2012)

Grmpf, wie soll ich das alles bezahlen? Das ICB mus in irgendeiner Form angeschafft werden, nen Hardtail wollte ich noch für die kurzen Runden im Winter aufbauen und um Restteile zu verwursten. 
Und jetzt setzt mir Jü noch den passenden Ersatz fürs DH-Bike vor die Nase. (wirds demnächst irgendwo Geo-Sheets dazu geben, oder gibts die schon???). 

Wie schön wenn man Luxusprobleme hat


----------



## MrEtnie (27. August 2012)

OMG! Eine DH-Fanes...äh Sennes. GEIL, Geil, Geil! Der Jü verzaubert uns immer wieder, oder? Und dabei habe ich ja auch schon ne Fanes und jetzt das...
Ich brauche noch mehr Geld! AAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.
*freu*


----------



## ollo (27. August 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> sennes rahmen wiegt 3,50kg
> in der SL version 3.16kg bei medium ( small ca. knappe 100gr weniger )
> das komplette bike so wie es da auf dem bild zu sehen ist 15,35kg




jetzt weiß ich auch wie Du das mit den Schweißnähten gemacht hast, bei den Rohrsätzen war gleich ein Taiwanschweißer dabei, deshalb auch die Verzögerung beim Zoll 


Schöner Rahmen  15,35 mit Coil und Carbonhinterbau lassen noch Spielraum nach unten Air Dämpfer und SC Gabel mit 180 mm ..... unter 14 Kg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2012)

Wie jetzt, der Hinterbau ist ab Werk Carbon? Das erklärt wohl die Farbe ...


----------



## esmirald_h (27. August 2012)

nein auser Carbon wird geschweißt




Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, der Hinterbau ist ab Werk Carbon? Das erklärt wohl die Farbe ...


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. August 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> sennes rahmen wiegt 3,50kg
> in der SL version 3.16kg bei medium ( small ca. knappe 100gr weniger )
> das komplette bike so wie es da auf dem bild zu sehen ist 15,35kg



Fett, das hat mit der alten SAUerei oder KEILERei nichts mehr zu tun! 

Beim RAW Rahmen sind die Druckstreben aus Alu, beim Komplettbike scheinen die aber wirklich schon aus Carbon zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (27. August 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, der Hinterbau ist ab Werk Carbon? Das erklärt wohl die Farbe ...



die Druckstreben beim Schwarzen Komplettrad sind die Carbonstreben  sieht man daran das am Ausfallende kein "Durchbruch" ist und am Wippenlager keine Schweißnaht


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. August 2012)

Sennes


----------



## Maui (27. August 2012)

266.7mm Dämpfer bidde


----------



## Astaroth (27. August 2012)

Mir fehlen die Worte...


----------



## 100 Oktan (27. August 2012)

Gratulation auch von meiner Seite. Bin mal gespannt wie der Wettbewerb darauf reagiert. Da werden die Multimillionen Dollar Firmen Augen machen.

Wo viel Licht ist, ist auch bekanntlich ein wenig Schatten, zumindest in meinen Augen. Dass SL gleich Carbon Druckstreben bedeutet enttäuscht mich. Ich hätte mir Alu Druckstreben gewünscht, bei aller Konstrukteurs- und Fertigungskunst.

Seid Ihr alle mit Carbon Druckstreben glücklich, bzw. wartet Ihr schon sehensüchtig darauf?


----------



## Koohgie (27. August 2012)

sieht eher nach 241´er dämpfer aus....
aber trotzdem irgendwie schade ums keilerchen, oder wird das teil weiter gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (27. August 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> sieht eher nach 241´er dämpfer aus....
> aber trotzdem irgendwie schade ums keilerchen, oder wird das teil weiter gebaut?



Jo , Denk der keiler lebt noch ein bisschen. Bin mit meinem wc ja auch eigentlich happy


----------



## iRider (27. August 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> sennes rahmen wiegt 3,50kg
> in der SL version 3.16kg bei medium ( small ca. knappe 100gr weniger )
> das komplette bike so wie es da auf dem bild zu sehen ist 15,35kg



Das glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe. 
Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal dass ein Rahmen als superleicht angekündigt wurde und dann doch etwas mehr Speck auf den Rippen hatte als er bei den Nutzern ankam. 

Ansonsten: fettes Bike!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. August 2012)

Danke Jürgen für die Oldschool-Geometrie meines Keilers.
So stellt der Erwerb einer Sennes für mich keinen Interessenkonflikt dar 

*Durchgehendes 1.5 Steuerrohr würden aber denke ich alle bevorzugen die ne Doppelbrücke fahren wollen, schaut cleaner aus, macht Platz für größere Lager und vollintegrierte Steuersätze sind möglich, baut dann halt auch schön flach. *

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Durchgehendes 1.5 Steuerrohr würden aber denke ich alle bevorzugen die ne Doppelbrücke fahren wollen, schaut cleaner aus, macht Platz für größere Lager und vollintegrierte Steuersätze sind möglich, baut dann halt auch schön flach



und warum geht das mit dem E2 Steuerrohr nicht?
ZS44/56...


----------



## Koohgie (28. August 2012)

e2 ist neumodischer müll....und unnötig.... 1,5zoll und man hat alle möglichkeiten....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> und warum geht das mit dem E2 Steuerrohr nicht?
> ZS44/56...



Bei ner Doppelbrücke kriegt das obere Lager ziemlich fiese Kräfte ab. Das sollt da schon so groß sein wie des Lager unten. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. 

Außerdem find ich 1.5 einfach schöner. 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## esmirald_h (28. August 2012)

Deshalb haben die 1 1/8" alle nicht gehalten




Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Bei ner Doppelbrücke kriegt das obere Lager ziemlich fiese Kräfte ab. Das sollt da schon so groß sein wie des Lager unten. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
> 
> Außerdem find ich 1.5 einfach schöner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ganiscol (28. August 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> e2 ist neumodischer müll....und unnötig.... 1,5zoll und man hat alle möglichkeiten....



Ständiges wiederholen macht deine Meinung auch nicht allgemeingültiger.


----------



## Johnny Jape (28. August 2012)

ist das sennes jetzt eigentlich das angekündigte fanes fr oder kommt da noch was anderes?


----------



## ollo (28. August 2012)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> ist das sennes jetzt eigentlich das angekündigte fanes fr oder kommt da noch was anderes?



braucht es das noch  

ich schätze mal 180 - 200 mm bei der Sennes und 160-170 bei der Fanes, die Gewichte der Räder sind auch im Bereich ED / FR gut und irgendwie passt da ein Freerider nicht mehr zwischen, wenn man es rein weg an den Federwegen festmachen würde ...... aber wer weiß was der Jü noch so im Hut hat 

Im unteren Berecih dann das AM mit 140-150 mm und irgendwann die Crossmontain 29" mit 120 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (28. August 2012)

FR ist nicht gleich DH, zumindest was die Geometrie angeht.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (28. August 2012)

Genau so ist es. 
Z.B. Zwischen Pudel DH und Pudel FR liegen in der GEO Welten.


----------



## MrEtnie (29. August 2012)

Ich schließe mich dem Ollo an. Wozu noch einen Freerider. Die Fanes ist doch schon quasi ein Freerider. Und wenn du die DH Mühle mit ner 180 mm Gabel aufbaust und hinten der Federweg reduzierbar ist, dann hast du auch da nen Freerider. 
Und sonst: Pudel FR.


----------



## der-gute (29. August 2012)

ich hab so das Gefühl, das hier einige Äpfel mit Birnen verwechseln...

ob ein Rad AM, ED, FR oder DH heisst, hängt doch nicht am Federweg!
das hat doch am meisten noch mit der Geo zu tun.
ein 63 Grad DH Lenkwinkel geht im Enduro eher mäßig,
mit 68 Grad wird kein DH so schnell...

was ich mich frag...wieso wiegt ein Sennes DH 15 Kilo?
hält das Ding den dafür vorgesehenen Betrieb überhaupt aus?
und nein, wir sprechen hier nicht über ein Carbon Session oder V10, es is ein ALUtech!


----------



## Nasum (29. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hab so das Gefühl, das hier einige Äpfel mit Birnen verwechseln...
> 
> ob ein Rad AM, ED, FR oder DH heisst, hängt doch nicht am Federweg!
> das hat doch am meisten noch mit der Geo zu tun.
> ...


 
Der Gute, das mit dem Gewicht geht mir auch nicht aus dem Kopf. Wenn ich so gucke was mein Fanes wiegt An dem aufgebauten Sennes was wir schon zu gesicht bekommen haben(Fotos) sieht man ja das noch keine Pedalen dran waren, Carbonlaufräder und eine Titanfeder verbaut waren aber dies ist trotzdem eine Ansage und ich bin gespannt wann wirklich genaue Zahlen kommen.


----------



## othu (29. August 2012)

Jürgen selbst hat es hier als FR/DH Rahmen bezeichnet, habe ich auf Seite2 schon mal gepostet:




derJÜ schrieb:


> [...]ich hoffe ja auch noch das meine letzten fehlenden frästeile rechtzeitig hier eintreffen damit ich samstag noch 2 Sennes FR/DH rahmen schweißen und aufbauen kann.
> dank derJÜ



von hier


----------



## ollo (29. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hab so das Gefühl, das hier einige Äpfel mit Birnen verwechseln...
> 
> ob ein Rad AM, ED, FR oder DH heisst, hängt doch nicht am Federweg!
> das hat doch am meisten noch mit der Geo zu tun.
> ...




na nichts hat es im Grunde damit zu tun (wäre nur ein wackliger Anhaltspunkt gewesen)  und Aufgrund der ganzen "Newschool" Geometrien fährt doch eh jeder was er will mit den Bikes, egal was auch immer drauf steht auf den Kisten

15Kg mit Carbon Druckstreben, Carbon Laufrädern 1555g


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. August 2012)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Deshalb haben die 1 1/8" alle nicht gehalten



Jo, mit 20mm tiefen Schalen und Bleilagern bestimmt. 
Vielleicht wollen wir uns gleich auf 1 Zoll Gewinde und Keilklemmung für den Vorbau zurück beirren, das hat ja auch gehalten...


Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (29. August 2012)

1.5 ist tot und sieht einfach nur sch... aus diese Coladose vorn am Rahmen.

Wenn der Rahmen für FR und DH sein soll, wirds weder Fisch noch Fleisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (30. August 2012)

also wenn das gewicht stimmt wirds pervers

auch wen mir rein optisch die wildsau dh und der keiler besser gefallen haben


----------



## iRider (3. September 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> .... Wenn ich so gucke was mein Fanes wiegt



Fanes war aber auch mit unter 3 kg für den Rahmen mit Dämpfer angekündigt wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und nun kannst Du Dir selbst ausrechnen was das Sennes dann in Serie wiegt. 
Ich lass mich aber gerne positiv überraschen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. September 2012)

Als die Fanes Gewichtschätzung angesetzt wurde, gabs noch keine Entwürfe für die Verstellbarkeit, das hat dann das Gewicht ausgemacht. Hier hat man das Rad schon gewogen.


----------



## Piefke (4. September 2012)

Warum gibt es keine Daten zum Rahmen?
FW?
Geo?
Innenlagerbreite?
Hinterbaubreite?
PM-Größe?
...


----------



## jota (4. September 2012)

gibts schon vage andeutungen in welcher preisregion der rahmen angesiedelt ist ?


----------



## Maui (5. September 2012)

Hier steht was von 1799 was dann deutlich unter dem Keiler liegen würde 

http://soulbiker.com/news/eurobike-2012-alutech-sennes-downhill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. September 2012)

Gut, der Keiler war aber auch Kleinstserie (falls überhaupt in Serie geschweißt) und damit auch ne andere Hausnummer.

Die Komplettpreise werden sicher deutlich interessanter, Fanes-Rahmen einzeln kaufen lohnt sich ja bei den aktuellen Komplettradpreisen auch schon fast nimmer.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## lattu82 (6. September 2012)

ab wann steht das sennes auf der hp von alutech???


----------



## Piefke (15. September 2012)

http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/alutech-sennes-dh/

Es gibt Neuigkeiten:
*Alutech Sennes DH*

  				 			VerÃ¶ffentlicht am 14. September 2012 


 Ein echter New-School Downhiller steht mit der Sennes bei Alutech Cycles  kurz vor der Serienreife. Auf der Eurobike Messe 2012 wurden die ersten  Prototypen des DH-Renners bereits gezeigt und die Resonanz war  Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigend.
 Auf Basis der Fanes Rahmenplattform wurde der Rahmen in Geometrie und  Kinematik auf die aktuellen Anforderungen im DH-Sport hin optimiert.  Die ersten Praxistests  zur Fahrwerksabstimmung laufen und auch hier  sind die Ergebnisse mehr als Ã¼berzeugend. Einen genauen Termin bis zur  ersten Auslieferung wollen wir noch nicht nennen, wir sind aber auch  gutem Wege, dass im ersten Halbjahr 2013 die ersten Bikes bei unseren  Kunden im Einsatz sind. Zur ÃberbrÃ¼ckung der Wartezeit noch einige  Details zum Rahmen, die aber momentan noch als âwork in progressâ zu  sehen sind, also noch nicht in Stein gemeiÃelt sind.


Lenkwinkel 63Â°
Sitzrohr: 420mm
OberrohrlÃ¤nge je GrÃ¶Ãe S, M, L in unterschiedlicher LÃ¤nge: steht noch nicht fest
TretlagerhÃ¶he: um ca. 350mm
KettenstrebenlÃ¤nge: 427,5-440mm einstellbar oder bei SL-Version 430mm fix
Federweg: steht noch nicht fest, hÃ¤ngt von den Ergebnissen der Fahrwerksabstimmung ab. Wird aber DH-typisch um 200-220mm liegen.
Preis (ohne DÃ¤mpfer): unter 2000 Euro.
 *Und sonst noch?*
ZugfÃ¼hrung kann wahlweise klassisch auÃen oder innenverlegt erfolgen.  AnschlÃ¤ge fÃ¼r DoppelbrÃ¼ckengabeln im Rahmen integriert. Austauschbare  DÃ¤mpferbÃ¶cke am Hauptrahmen zur Geometrieanpassung, oder um die Sennes  auch als Park-Bike aufbauen zu kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. September 2012)

Pfff, ultraflacher Lenkwinkel. Nicht mein Fall.
Mal schauen wann ichs mal probefahren kann.

Grüße,

stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. September 2012)

63° ist echt extrem Flach, mein Kona mit 64° find ich schon Grenzwertig. Wir wohnen ja nun nicht alle in den Alpen und fahren dauern Worldcup-Tracks...

Ich denke 64,5° und Anglesetkompatibles Steuerrohr wäre ideal. Wer 63° will baut die -1,5° Schale ein, wer lieber nen richtig verspieltes Parkbike will baut die +1,5° Schale und ne Totem ein.
Ich denke da sollte sich Alutech mal etwas gegen den Trend stellen


----------



## Maui (15. September 2012)

ultra flach?
würde das als state of the art bezeichnen.
siehe spec diverser DH Bikes
- mondraker summum, ION, ..

im Notfall Angel Set


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. September 2012)

Naja, viel flacher als 63° baut aber auch keiner, oder? Ich denke da ist so langsam Ende der Fahnenstange. In Östereich war es in einigen Ecken nicht schlecht, aber oft genug war mir mein Stab dann auch wieder zu stur.

Mit Angleset kommt man von 63° aber auch nur maximal auf 64,5. Damit könnte man schon leben. Aber 64° ab Werk wäre besser, dann kann der Racer sogar bis auf 62,5 runter und der Parkbiker auf 65 oder 65,5 hoch.


----------



## Piefke (15. September 2012)

Mit 63° taugt es definitiv nicht für FR.


----------



## der-gute (15. September 2012)

und ganz ehrlich...aus den 63° werden bei 40% Sag schnell 60°

uiuiui


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. September 2012)

Da muß die sag-differenz zwischen vorne und hinten aber gewaltig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (16. September 2012)

man beachte auch was da noch steht..... " _Austauschbare Dämpferböcke am Hauptrahmen zur Geometrieanpassung, oder um die Sennes auch als Park-Bike aufbauen zu können......" _


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. September 2012)

Abwarten. Tee trinken. Auf Geometrietabelle warten. 


...63° sind mir trotzdem zu flach...


----------



## thomas.h (17. September 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Abwarten. Tee trinken. Auf Geometrietabelle warten.
> 
> 
> ...63° sind mir trotzdem zu flach...




Die fahr ich doch am Fanes, warum sollte man am DHler steiler fahren, versteh ich nicht....?

(ist durch die kurzen Kettenstreben übrigens deutlich "verspielter" als das Rad davor mit 66°)


----------



## Duc851 (20. September 2012)

Nochmal zur Wiederholung: Du fährst 63° am Fanes? Angelset?


----------



## thomas.h (20. September 2012)

Ja, Angleset. Naja, es sind 63,7° - vielleicht mach i noch 63.2° draus, fährt sich soweit ganz gut.


----------



## Astaroth (6. Oktober 2012)

In der neuen Freeride ist ein Fahrberichte zu dem Bike drin...


----------



## Cooby (9. Oktober 2012)

Werbetrommel:







Foto von http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/

Klasse Rad und gutes Design, weiter so!!


----------



## der-gute (9. Oktober 2012)

Es gab hier im Forum schon mal Bilder, Geodaten und Preise eines Alutech Rahmens,
der aber dann doch bis auf Weiteres nicht produziert wird.

Erst werben, dann Produktion planen ist vielleicht doch nicht der geschickteste Weg.

Ich hoffe, das geht dieses Mal gut...


----------



## careless-mau (9. Oktober 2012)

Gibt's mittlerweile schon Infos zur Tretlager- und Hinterachsbreite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2012)

careless-mau schrieb:


> Gibt's mittlerweile schon Infos zur Tretlager- und Hinterachsbreite?



Ich interpretiere den Blog-Eintrag auf der Alutechseite mal so: Wenn der Hinterbau so hält wie er jetzt ist bleibt es beim Baukastenhinterbau (da isnd aktuell die Fanes V3 Streben dirn) was dann 135x12 oder 142x12 mit 72er Innenlager bedeutet. Hälts nich kann da evtl. noch was geändert werden. Ich denke aber dass man aus Kostengründen wenn irgendwie möglich am Baukasten festhalten wird.


----------



## DerandereJan (9. Oktober 2012)

Der JÜ brennt damit auf jeden Fall im Moment ganz gut durch die Gegend...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. Oktober 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Es gab hier im Forum schon mal Bilder, Geodaten und Preise eines Alutech Rahmens,
> der aber dann doch bis auf Weiteres nicht produziert wird.
> 
> Erst werben, dann Produktion planen ist vielleicht doch nicht der geschickteste Weg.
> ...



Meinst du das Hardtail ?


----------



## der-gute (10. Oktober 2012)

jepp


----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2012)

wer den Blog auf der Homepage liest weiß aktuell alles zu dem Rahmen und eine Interessenwecker sei jeder Firma gestattet 


Und an die Redakteure der Freeride ..... Männers wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seit den Sattel richtig einzustellen , bzw. eure eigenen Technik und Schrauber Tipps nicht beherzigt, müßt ihr euch nicht wundern das der Sattel an den Nüssen "scheuert" ...... anderen Empfehlen die Schnürsenkel zu zu binden, es selber nicht tun , dann zu stolpern und sich dann über die Schuhe "beschweren" zeugt nicht gerade von "denn sie wissen was Sie tun"  


.


----------



## wolfi (11. Oktober 2012)

:thumbup:
Sehr schöner vergleich, ollo.
dafür haben meine kleinen klettverschlüsse... hmmmmmm was empfehlen wir also den jungs von der freeride? damenrad!
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (11. Oktober 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> wer den Blog auf der Homepage liest weiß aktuell alles zu dem Rahmen und eine Interessenwecker sei jeder Firma gestattet
> 
> 
> Und an die Redakteure der Freeride ..... Männers wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seit den Sattel richtig einzustellen , bzw. eure eigenen Technik und Schrauber Tipps nicht beherzigt, müßt ihr euch nicht wundern das der Sattel an den Nüssen "scheuert" ...... anderen Empfehlen die Schnürsenkel zu zu binden, es selber nicht tun , dann zu stolpern und sich dann über die Schuhe "beschweren" zeugt nicht gerade von "denn sie wissen was Sie tun"
> ...


----------



## Lasse (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi ollo du Schlauschnacker. Für Touren war der Sattel flach, für einen Tag im Park steiler eingestellt. Das der Sattel weiter vorne zwischen den Beinen sitzt liegt am steilen Sitzwinkel, egal wie steil die Nase nach oben zeigt. Lesen-denken-posten. Aber im Netz ist ja der coole Spruch wichtiger als alles andere...


----------



## KungFuChicken (11. Oktober 2012)

Was ist genau ist denn kritisiert worden? Wäre für die Gruppe der nicht Freerideleser auch interessant...


----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2012)

Lasse schrieb:


> Hi ollo du Schlauschnacker. Für Touren war der Sattel flach, für einen Tag im Park steiler eingestellt. Das der Sattel weiter vorne zwischen den Beinen sitzt liegt am steilen Sitzwinkel, egal wie steil die Nase nach oben zeigt. Lesen-denken-posten. Aber im Netz ist ja der coole Spruch wichtiger als alles andere...




oha ....... lesen denken Posten ja auch meine Devise  der Artikel mit dem Bild lies aber nur eines zu "bei der Einstellung kann das nur kneifen" stand ja nicht bei das ihr den Sattel verstellt habt und Suggerierte dem einen oder anderen Leser, "tolles Bike aber dauerhaft nicht als Freerider zum auch mal Hochkurbeln zu gebrauchen, weil durch den Steilen Sitzwinkel gleich ein Abo beim Urologen fällig ist"....by the way auch eine Fanes Enduro hat bei Gabelabsenkung einen sehr steilen Sitzwinkel und da knifft nix wenn der Sattel entsprechen eingestellt ist/ wird, Nase entsprechend SAG ein wenig nach unten (nicht nach oben), Wasserwagen Flach passt da nämlich auch nicht, vielleicht mal Probieren .......... und Kritikfähigkeit nicht nur im Netz, sondern auch mit weilen im Realen Leben zu besitzen (ob nun die Kritik berechtigt oder erst mal unberechtigt ist) das ist mal richtig cool ............ so dann live it with a smile


----------



## Lasse (11. Oktober 2012)

Es geht nicht um kneifen im Sitzen, sondern darum, dass der Sattel im Vergleich zu anderen Dhlern weiter vorne zwischen den Beinen ist - bei der Abfahrt im Stehen. Bergauf tritt es sich für so ein Bike sehr gut, aber man sitzt beengt. Steht doch genau so da? Wo kann man da urologische Probleme und Freerideuntauglichkeit rauslesen??? Die Fanes hat im Vergleich einen ähnlichen Reach, aber ein längeres Oberrohr. Ergo: bergauf bessere Sitzposition. Mannmannmann. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, meine Test wollen missverstanden werden, damit man meckern kann. Ist ja schlimmer als bei den Vereinten Nationen hier


----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2012)

Sender und Empfänger + die Emotions- und Mimiklosigkeit einer Zeitschrift + Forums ...... hätten wir Auge in Auge darüber gesprochen wäre mit Sicherheit etwas dabei herausgekommen was auch die Vereinten Nationen erfreut hätte 

Erschwerend kommt hinzu  "man kann es nicht jedem Lesegerecht machen"  ..... für mich liest sich halt ein "Etwas ungewohnt: Wegen des steilen Sitzwinkels spürt man den Sattel weiter vorne zwischen den Beinen" verbunden mit dem etwas weiter vorne im Text genannten "extrem steilen Sitzwinkel von 76Grad..." Zitat aus Deinem Text , Negativer als z.B. ein "im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern dieser Kategorie sitzt der Sattel etwas weiter vorne und mit dem 76 Grad steilen Sitzwinkel macht das Sennes auch Bergauf noch gute Laune, so gut das wir es gleich 3 mal den Testtrail hoch fuhren ....  " 


und nein zu 99% versteht man Deine / eure Test macht weiter so auch wenn es ab und an solche angeblich coolen Schlauschnacker wie mich gibt, da Kocht zwar mal kurzfristig das Blut aber ...... alles ist zu irgend etwas Nütze sogar ich  

PS weiß Herr Grätz eigentlich schon das er jetzt Kretz heißt .... duck und weg


----------



## JpunktF (12. Oktober 2012)

Lasse schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, meine Test wollen missverstanden werden, damit man meckern kann.



Ich mag deine Tests ;-)


----------



## klana_radikala (12. Oktober 2012)

also ich hab aus dem test nichts wirklich negatives rauslesen können, hinterbau fast so gut wie beim demo, fahrverhalten wendig wie ein session, was will man mehr?

auch wenn immernoch nicht in mein weltbild passt dass das demo der klassenprimus im dh sein soll


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. Oktober 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> jepp



Sorry das ich nochmal nachfrage aber kommt das HT nun gar nicht mehr sondern einfach nur "später" ? Konnte dazu keinen konkreten Kommentar finden.


----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2012)

soweit ich Jü verstanden habe, hat er keinen Produzenten dafür

Damit würd ich davon ausgehen, das das Ding nicht kommt.

Er meinte auch, das die Sennes grade wichtiger wäre
und das AM, das jetzt auch mal raus müsste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. Oktober 2012)

Dank Dir !


----------



## Silverstone (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie das Bike soll eventuell nicht kommen?
Mach mich nicht schwach! 
Bin bereits auf den Betrag x am Sparen...


----------



## ruv (31. Oktober 2012)

Silverstone schrieb:


> Wie das Bike soll eventuell nicht kommen?
> Mach mich nicht schwach!
> Bin bereits auf den Betrag x am Sparen...



...das neue HardTail soll wahrscheinlich nicht kommen... Sennes ist nicht gefährdet


----------



## Silverstone (31. Oktober 2012)

Pfui.....

Danke!

Das hat man wohl vonn wenn man die Seiten nur im schnell durchgang bewältigt....


----------



## Atti86 (31. Oktober 2012)

Silverstone schrieb:


> Wie das Bike soll eventuell nicht kommen?
> Mach mich nicht schwach!
> Bin bereits auf den Betrag x am Sparen...



Mein Herz ist grad kurz stehen geblieben, als ich dachte es geht um die (den/das) Sennes


----------



## Silverstone (3. November 2012)

Könnten mal wieder neue Infos über das Sennes kommen.


----------



## zingel (5. November 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> die (den/das) Sennes



*der *Sennes!


----------



## ruv (5. November 2012)

Silverstone schrieb:


> Könnten mal wieder neue Infos über das Sennes kommen.



...kauf dir doch die aktuelle FREERIDE, da ist schon ein vorab test drin...


----------



## Silverstone (5. November 2012)

Habe ich schon längst! Hatte mir ein größeren Beitrag erhoft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. November 2012)

Warum, welche Infos denn noch? Sie ist doch erst im Teststadium, wenn er jetzt mehr Infos raushaut, sind alle wieder entäuscht, wenns später nicht auf die dritte Kommastelle stimmt. Der Jü ist lernfähig.


----------



## Dschiehses (6. Dezember 2012)

Gibt's denn schon Termine, wann es das Bike zu kaufen gibt? Ich muss wissen, zu wann ich sparen muss ... (und wie viel)!


----------



## wildsau.com (6. Dezember 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Gibt's denn schon Termine, wann es das Bike zu kaufen gibt? Ich muss wissen, zu wann ich sparen muss ... (und wie viel)!



Zu mir hat Jürgen gesagt:"vermutlich erst 05/06 2013."

Das Sennes wird wohl bis dorthin richtig hart rangenommen. Auch über die Belastungsgrenze hinaus wodurch Brüche und Biegungen ausgewertet werden. Soll ja schließlich halten !


----------



## Silverstone (6. Dezember 2012)

Oh man....

Hatte früher gehoft.....

In der Freeride ist es ja mit 5500 euro angegeben!
Meint ihr soviel wir ein kompletbike kosten?

Hoffe unter 4000


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Dezember 2012)

es wird sicher wieder unterschiedliche Ausstatungslinien geben.


----------



## Atti86 (6. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hoffe doch, dass es unter 3k bleibt :X
Wenn der Rahmen unter 2 kostet, wäre es sehr merkwürdig, dass es keine Version mit einer "2" geben würde, wenn man das in Relation zur Fanes setzt, aber lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverstone (6. Dezember 2012)

Wenns unter 4 bleibt ist es gekauft!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab von jü die Info bekommen das es zum bikefestival in Riva vorgestellt werden soll.


----------



## ollo (6. Dezember 2012)

Silverstone schrieb:


> In der Freeride ist es ja mit 5500 euro angegeben!
> Meint ihr soviel wir ein kompletbike kosten?
> 
> Hoffe unter 4000â¬



MÃ¤nneeeers so beruhigt euch doch  ....... mal das Bike in der Freeride angeschaut ?????  Da ist eine Clavicula Carbon Kurbel dran die schon fast 1000,- kostet, dann der Carbon LR Satz, dann die Manitou Dorado, Sram  XO, Reverb,  usw. also viel Edelzeug 

der Rahmenpreis wird mit 2000 und ca. Angegeben...... 3,3 -3,5 kÃ¶nnte ich mir Real vorstellen


----------



## Atti86 (6. Dezember 2012)

Man wird doch wohl etwas Panik schieben dürfen


----------



## Silverstone (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin so heiß drauf, das ich mich zurück halten muss damit ich nicht bei alutech Jürgen anrufe un frag was es neues gibt!


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2012)

Silverstone schrieb:


> Ich bin so heiß drauf, das ich mich zurück halten muss damit ich nicht bei alutech Jürgen anrufe un frag was es neues gibt!



wie gut das draußen Schnee zum abkühlen liegt  ..... by the way wenn es was neues gibt wird er das sicher kommunizieren, Er will ja das Teil auch Verkaufen


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Man wird doch wohl etwas Panik schieben dürfen



ja stimmt, der Ur Mensch mit den Ur Ängsten...... Atti 86, laut Jürgen kostet der Rahmen 4100 ..... aber nur für Dich


----------



## Atti86 (7. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ja stimmt, der Ur Mensch mit den Ur Ängsten...... Atti 86, laut Jürgen kostet der Rahmen 4100 ..... aber nur für Dich





Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Silverstone (7. Dezember 2012)

hoffe kommt auch ein uphill tauglich version mit vario sattelstütze und und und


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2012)

zufällig den Artikel in der Freeride gelesen (da war schon eine Reverb verbaut) ???? Genau das ist dem Schlenders ihr Jürgen seine Intention .... uphillen zum Downhillen und das auch mit 200 mm+ Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverstone (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja, habe doch die Freeride!

Hoffe das aber auch genau so eine variante denn kommt!
Geil wäre sogar wie ich bereits mal erwähnte die kowa gf gabel drin zu haben um für den den uphill absenken zu können...


----------



## wolfi (7. Dezember 2012)

Schnickschnack! Dafür gibts doch spanngurte

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Silverstone (7. Dezember 2012)

klar,  aber geil wäre es trotzdem.....

Vorallem sieht es mal hammer aus in der gruppe mit fully enduro fahrer wenn man die 203mm gabel am absenken ist


----------



## ollo (8. Dezember 2012)

Silverstone schrieb:


> Ja, habe doch die Freeride!
> 
> Hoffe das aber auch genau so eine variante denn kommt!
> Geil wäre sogar wie ich bereits mal erwähnte die kowa gf gabel drin zu haben um für den den uphill absenken zu können...




Kowa war wohl die Größte Enttäuschung für den Jü .... die einzig funktionierende hat er wohl selber, schade für Kowa. Schauen wir mal wie das Sennes auf den Markt kommt aber wünsche sind ja gern gehört bei Alutech


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Kowa war wohl die Größte Enttäuschung für den Jü .... die einzig funktionierende hat er wohl selber, schade für Kowa. Schauen wir mal wie das Sennes auf den Markt kommt aber wünsche sind ja gern gehört bei Alutech



Ja das mit Kowa ist wohl nicht so gut gelaufen.
Den Gabeln müsst ihr so sehr nicht hinter her trauern.

Die GF laufen gut wenn auch nicht besser als der Rest der auf dem Markt verfügbaren Gabeln. Den Rest könnt ihr gepflegt ignorieren.

Jü hatte seine Gründe die Kooperation zu beenden.

Grüße,

tefan


----------



## Silverstone (8. Dezember 2012)

Hatte mt Jürgen am Telefon gesprochen, zwar vor einer zeit schon aber der hat die Kowa GF als super empfunden!

Meinte allerdings auch das diese Gabel als einzigste von Kowa serie was tauchen würde!

Ansonsten meinte er aber auch das andere (normal) gabel und spanngurt auch gut gänge...

Denke mal das auch deswegen er nur diese im shop vertreibt!

Er meinte würdn gut gehen ein guter freund vom ihm fährt die auch.


----------



## Maui (8. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein paar mehr Fotos und Infos bzgl Sennes. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-RUDEL/196759233701064


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Januar 2013)

Klasse Bild


----------



## nailen (12. Januar 2013)

Ab wann ist das Sennes zu ergattern, die dumme Sattelstütze verbau ich halt am anderen Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridegambler (16. Januar 2013)

Ende September habe ich die Info per Mail erhalten, daß die Sennes zu Beginn Mai 2013 auf den Markt kommen soll.


----------



## Kharne (25. Februar 2013)

Gibts News?


----------



## RolfK (26. Februar 2013)

Ein kleiner Bericht:

http://dh-racefactory.com/news/


----------



## MwRcCb (27. Februar 2013)

ALUTECH Sennes 01 DH/FR


----------



## MwRcCb (27. Februar 2013)

ALUTECH SenneS 01DH/FR  DH Race Factory Design


----------



## wolfi (27. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (27. Februar 2013)

Optisch absolut zerpflückt, Kashima an der Gabel, aber keins am Dämpfer, weiße 
Gabel + silberner Rahmen, goldene Kette, grünes Kettenblatt, blaue Nabe, noch 
ein paar lila Parts.
Wems gefällt?


----------



## wolfi (27. Februar 2013)

nun ja,
ich urteile nicht unbedingt nach der optik der anbauteile...
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Deleted 188259 (27. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Optisch absolut zerpflückt, Kashima an der Gabel, aber keins am Dämpfer, weiße
> Gabel + silberner Rahmen, goldene Kette, grünes Kettenblatt, blaue Nabe, noch
> ein paar lila Parts.
> Wems gefällt?



Das ist ein Kashima Dämpfer.


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Februar 2013)

Er meint bestimmt Kashima auf der Feder...


----------



## Deleted 188259 (27. Februar 2013)

Kashima auf der Feder


----------



## Kharne (27. Februar 2013)

Kashima auffer Feder, jo 

Sieht auf meinem Monitor deutlich blasser aus, eher wie die normale Foxbeschichtung, während 
das auf Werbefotos immer genau so knallig ist wie an den Gabeln


----------



## Deleted 188259 (27. Februar 2013)

Die wirkt in natur auch dunkler.


----------



## MwRcCb (27. Februar 2013)

Ist Kashima an der Kolbenstange...
Dh Race Factory Design eben...
Geschmackssache....es gibt ja auch andere Möglichkeiten sein bike aufzubauen...


----------



## MwRcCb (27. Februar 2013)

Ist auch ein vorserienmodel....Serienrahmen ab Mai. Die gibt's auch mit Lack.....


----------



## Silverstone (27. Februar 2013)

Will mir das Bike auch für bergauf Fahrten aufbauen wie lässt es sich denn (Berg hoch) fahren bzw mal versucht was denn so drin ist?! 

Frage geht an Dh Race Factory!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MwRcCb (27. Februar 2013)

Die Sennes geht gut nach vorne...wenn Du bergauf fahren möchtest empfehle ich Dir eine 180er Gabel und die passende Rahmengrösse...so kann die SenneS auch relativ gut bergauf fahren...meine ist Grösse L und voll auf DH ausgelegt..sehr lang und tief....eigendlich n tick zu lang...aber ich mag es so....
Selbst so komme ich ganz gut bergauf, da der hinterbau zwar sensibel ist aber nicht durchsackt beim treten....


----------



## Silverstone (27. Februar 2013)

Bin schon so heiß auf das Bike.

Aber wie in der Mail schon erwähnt brauch bzw will ich eine doppelbrückengabel.

Hoffe es kommt eine passende Version heraus die nicht zu teuer wird!
Aber einfach traumhaft das Bike

Müsstest mal noch paar Bilder und mal ein Video reinstellen! Bin heiß und dankbar um jede kleinste information...

Schwer ein Fahrrad zu kaufen das man nie gesehen hat...


----------



## Deleted 188259 (27. Februar 2013)

Auf der Teamseite gibts noch ein paar mehr Bilder. Siehe Signatur


----------



## Silverstone (27. Februar 2013)

Kenne ich doch bereits 
Und auch sehr sehr sehr dankbar für bin 

Sind auch alle brav in Ordner gespeichter.
Sammel alle Daten die man bekommen kann!


----------



## Deleted 188259 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube demnächst gibts noch ein Video in Aktion


----------



## Silverstone (27. Februar 2013)

Ja Hoffe  Gerade und ne kleine Bergaufstelle würden mich auch interessieren


----------



## klana_radikala (27. Februar 2013)

mit carbonstrebe und schwarz eloxierter wippe sicher noch schöner


----------



## Silverstone (27. Februar 2013)

Sicher, aber Carbon bräuchte ich glaube ich nicht....

Kommt auf den Preiß an.

Aber erst mal fragt sich wie touren tauglich es wird mit 200 federweg...


----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2013)

Ich denke, für touren- und gleichzeitig downhill-tauglich hat Jü die Fanes, die Sennes ist eher soweit uphilltauglich, dass man auch mal ohne Lift zum Freeride-Spot hoch kommt. Als Tour würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Für Freeridetouren taugt bestimmt die Fanes mit Totem und Coil-Dämpfer mehr. Bin zwar die/das Sennes noch nicht gefahren (wer schon  ), aber weshalb soll plötzlich jedes Alutech-Bike die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atti86 (27. Februar 2013)

Ja dachte ich auch gerade, zaubern kann sogar Jü nicht.
Es sei den Transformer gibt es wirklich


----------



## MwRcCb (27. Februar 2013)

Weil man das so sagt,...wenn man etwas hat, was mehr kann.....:-D...!
Nein,...ist auch ne Anlehnung an die vergangenen, anderen ALUTECH Modelle......
Sind ja noch Wildsäue vorhanden....mit der Fanes ist eine super Alternative,...ist eher uphill-tauglich...SenneS ist mehr Freerider mit uphillpotenzial....


----------



## Silverstone (27. Februar 2013)

War mir klar das sich das Gespräch dorthin entwickeln wird!
Ganz doof bin ich auch nicht  

Das es sich wie ein Hardtail fahren wird ist mir auch klar 

Aber es muss eben 5-10 km zum anstieg packen, dann so gut wie es geht den Berg hockommen ( bis zum schieben) und wieder heim.

Das meinte ich mit tourentauglich im weitesten Sinne ......


----------



## klana_radikala (28. Februar 2013)

die tourentauglichkeit wär mir egal, aber nen ultra leichten downhiller damit aufzubauen wäre spaßig, ich hoffe nur dass da keine abstriche in sachen downhill performance (hinterbau und geo) gemacht wurden nur um nem downhill rad das uphill fahren zu lernen.

ansonsten wart ich auf einen würdigen nachfolger für den keiler


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. März 2013)

DhRfMw schrieb:


> Die Sennes geht gut nach vorne...wenn Du bergauf fahren möchtest empfehle ich Dir eine 180er Gabel und die passende Rahmengrösse...so kann die SenneS auch relativ gut bergauf fahren...meine ist Grösse L und voll auf DH ausgelegt..sehr lang und tief....eigendlich n tick zu lang...aber ich mag es so....
> Selbst so komme ich ganz gut bergauf, da der hinterbau zwar sensibel ist aber nicht durchsackt beim treten....



Kannst du mal deine technischen Daten nennen?  Grösse, Schrittlänge, Gewicht? Danke!


----------



## Wipp (1. März 2013)

Ich werde das mal versuchen mit Totem, Reverb und Touren.....
Mal sehen wie das kommt, fand das mit dem ws2020 (ist immer noch zu haben) mit über 200mm federweg und dem TST von MZ absolut machbar.

 @Mike.....wie breit bauen tretlager und Hinterbau.?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverstone (1. März 2013)

Bin auch schon ganz heiß....

Es soll ja bis in den nexten 2 Wochen ordentlich was zuhören geben...


----------



## Deleted 188259 (2. März 2013)

Innenlager: 73mm 
Achse: 142mm, 150mm soll wohl aber auch kommen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. März 2013)

nikmod schrieb:


> Innenlager: 73mm
> Achse: 142mm, 150mm soll wohl aber auch kommen



Mit 150mm-Achse passt die Kettenlinie dann aber nicht mehr bei einem 73er Tretlager.


----------



## Koohgie (2. März 2013)

Warum nicht? Hat im pudel gefunzt....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. März 2013)

Mag funktionieren, aber optimal ist es nicht. Deshalb gibt es 83er Tretlager, damit die Kettenlinie mir der Achsbreite wachsen kann.


----------



## Silverstone (5. März 2013)

1 . Welcher Umwerfer bzw. Halte-System braucht man den für die  Sennes wenn man nach einem XT-Umwerfer sucht?

2 . Weiß man schon welche Schnellspanner (SteckAchse)
     man am Sennes verbaut hat wegen Naben?

3 . Wie ist denn der Sattelrohrdurchmesser? 


Bin gerade dabei Komponente für einen Rahmen aufbau am Suchen, was sich aber mit nicht zuviel Ahnung sehr schwierig gestalltet.


----------



## ollo (5. März 2013)

in Anlehnung an die Fanes, würde ich mal von 31,6 bei der Sattelstütze und einem an der Kettenstrebe montierbaren Umwerfer ausgehen (Shimano E Typ ohne die Tretlagerklemmplatte oder SRAM S 3 (meine ich) ) und den Rest weiß der Jü


----------



## Wipp (6. März 2013)

Ist wie beim fanes....73....135..oder..142....31,6


----------



## Landus (17. März 2013)

Hmm, mit 73er Tretlager wäre ja auch noch ein Aufbau mit xx1 möglich! So langsam finde ich gefallen an der Kiste 180er Freerider mit ca. 15,5Kg wäre bestimmt machbar Mal abwarten, was der Rahmen taugt


----------



## Cawi (2. April 2013)

geo ist online!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)

max. 100 kg
da sind dann viele Jungs > 190 cm raus, wenn se nen Rucksack auf haben

und das Sennes sollte doch ein FR-Tourer sein...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (2. April 2013)

Eigentlich sollte es ein DH Bike werden.


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)

eigentlich sollte es ein DH-Bike geben, das man selber bergauf pedalieren kann

darum hat Jü ja auch ne Reverb in die Messemodelle gesteckt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2013)

Der Jü hat es mal als DH-Bike zum auch hochkurbeln bezeichnet. So hab ich jedenfalls den Artikel in der Freeride verstanden. Also irgendwie schon ne Art Tourenfreerider.


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. April 2013)

Die 100 Kg sind doch hoffentlich nur nen Witz oder schreib Fehler, da ist die Fanes für mehr freigegeben. Oder sind die Angaben pro Achse? :-(


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (2. April 2013)

Ich bin froh das ich nicht auf die Kiste gewartet hab. 100kg dann ist schluß??? Wasn das? Ein trainierter Sportler mit Ausrüstung wiegt das Ruck zuck....


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)

jetzt sprechen wir eine Sprache...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (2. April 2013)

Ich hab mich schon nach Bekanntgabe das es erst nach dem Riva bikefestival erscheinen soll nach etwas anderem umgesehen. Hab den Keiler jetzt gegen ein TR450 ersetzt.


----------



## klana_radikala (2. April 2013)

hat jemand einen link? ich finds ums verrecken nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (2. April 2013)

auf www.wildsau.com dann oben auf den Blog und dann gleich der erste Eintrag da den roten Link.


----------



## klana_radikala (2. April 2013)

danke. auf den blog wär ich nie gekommen


----------



## klana_radikala (2. April 2013)

maximal 100 kg, schlechter scherz
da werden die wohl nur mehr S rahmen verkaufen.
mich verwundert auch die größen einteilung etwas.


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. April 2013)

Also die geringere Anzahl an Rahmen Größen kann ich noch halbwegs verstehen. Aber das das Sennes nur bis 100kg freigegeben ist find ich schon arg schade. Wahrscheinlich ist es dem Fanes wohl doch zu ähnlich als das man dem Rahmen bei härterer gangart das selbe Fahrer Gewicht zumuten möchte.


----------



## Piefke (2. April 2013)

Ich kann die 100 kg auch nicht verstehen, zu mal bei so einem Bike die Belastung eher aus der Fahrweise kommt als von der Fahrermasse. Ein 80 kg Fahrer, der hoch und unsauber droppt, bealstet dasd Bike weit mehr als ein 110 kg Mann, der sauber DH fährt.


----------



## rass (2. April 2013)

max. 100kg? Das ist lächerlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (3. April 2013)

Das mit den 100kg irritiert mich auch ein wenig. Wenn das nicht ein Fehler war, muss ich doch leider passen und auf etwas anderes ausweichen. Jetzt kann ich noch auf das schon länger angekündigte Hardtail hoffen ...


----------



## klana_radikala (3. April 2013)

sogar die trek dosen sind auf 130 oder 135kg zugelassen!
mit der größenenteilung meinte ich nicht dass es 3 gibt, sondern wie diese verteilt sind.
unter 182 ein S? der bereich für M sind nur ein paar cm, und L ist wirklich groß (was ja nichts schlechtes ist)

aber ich denke für wirklich kleine menschen wird das S ein wenig zu groß, oder für die die am oberen ende der skala sind zu klein


----------



## ollo (3. April 2013)

die Kiste wird bei 102 Kg schon nicht zusammenbrechen, ich sehe das eher als "Herstellerschutzmaßnahme" (Produkthaftung)  um das ein oder andere im Crash Replacement /Gewährleistung / Garantie gleich "Abwehren" zu können oder auch zu müßen. Eine Grundsätzliche Abwehrhaltung vom Jü bei den Ü-100Kg Jungs wenn mal etwas passiert kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen und gewisse großzügige Reserven wird der Rahmen haben, da denke ich mal hat der Jü in den Vergangenen Jahren mit den anderen Modellen bewiesen.

wenn man die Herstellervorgaben immer so genau nimmt wird es am Teile Markt eng für 100 Kg Fahrer...... DT Swiss Laufräder 90- 100kg max. Kindschock 90Kg max, Veltec LR 100Kg max, usw. (Ausnahmen bei den genannten bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## Freeridegambler (3. April 2013)

ein 80kg Pilot der das Bike hart ran nimmt und fette Drops springt und eventuell unsauber und brutal fährt, wird den Hobel sicher mehr hernehmen, als ein 110kg Biker der eine perfekte saubere Linie beim Downhillen wählt.

Bei einem Downhillbike 100kg als Fahrergewicht anzugeben, finde ich als bedenklich - dies ist bei Crosscountry ok, aber bei Downhill spielt das Fahrergewicht eher eine Nebenrolle, das Fahrverhalten ist da eher der Rahmenmörder.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (3. April 2013)

Bei Ollo klingt es immer so als ob er der Marketing Chef von Alutech ist ^^
Es ist eben doch ein fanes auf Steroiden....


----------



## Cawi (3. April 2013)

vielleicht war's ja nur ne verspätete 1. April meldung..


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2013)

@ollo: wenn man schwer ist, muss man sich halt Gedanken bzgl. der Komponenten machen:

Reverb: bis 120kg zugelassen
Syntace LRS und Komponenten: 120 kg erlaubt

Dein Kommentar bzgl. Crash-Replacement find ich beunruhigend...da geht dann die Beweispflicht auf den Fahrer über, das er nicht Schuld ist.

Bis 100kg geht einfach nicht!


----------



## phlipsn (3. April 2013)

Bei mir fällt das Sennes nun auch aus, 100Kg sind unter anderm ein Grund, die andern spielen jetzt keine Rolle......
 Ich bin 1,86m groß, und relativ gut trainiert ( jedoch keine Muckibude!!!! ) an 100Kg kommt jeder Sportler ab einer gewissen Größe locker ran, erst recht mit Protektoren, Helm etc. ! Wenn dann noch der Einsatzbereich des Konzepts dazu gezählt wird kommt noch nen gefüllter Rucksack drauf!!!! Ob Absicherung oder nicht, das schreckt potenzielle Käufer aufjeden ab!!!!! 
Ist jetzt für mich nicht der Hauptgrund der aktuell für mich gegen das Sennes spricht..... Aber naja, gibt ja noch genug die leichter sind wie ich....

Phlipsn


----------



## klana_radikala (3. April 2013)

hast eh schon ein scalp, da brauchst kein sennes mehr


----------



## phlipsn (3. April 2013)

HIHI, jo!!!!
War aber eigentlich als Übergangslösung gedacht da sehr günstig
Konnte es aber jetzt schon drei-viermal richtig fahren und bin echt begeistert!!!! 
Werds weiter ausbauen da mir am Sennes vom Aufbau nen paar Sachen schon nicht so zusagen die mich am Fanes auch schon gestört haben! Obwohl das Ding schon ging wie die Sau

Phlipsn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (3. April 2013)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Werds weiter ausbauen da mir am Sennes vom Aufbau nen paar Sachen schon nicht so zusagen die mich am Fanes auch schon gestört haben!
> 
> Phlipsn



Was stört dich denn da?


----------



## phlipsn (3. April 2013)

Das Rad hat super funktioniert!!!!!! Nur ums vorweg zu sagen!!!
Die Lagerung der Wippe und des Hinterbaus ist in meinen Augen fÃ¼rn A.......
Ich hab nicht gezÃ¤hlt wie oft sich die Lager in der Wippe gewechselt hab weil sie einfach total platt waren. 
Ich habe jetzt nicht genau nachgelesen ob dort was geÃ¤ndert wurde, von den Fotos her ( die Dimenionen sind ja wie beim Fanes ca. ) denke ich das es Ã¤hnlich aufgebaut ist!
Wenn ich fÃ¼r 2-2,5 tâ¬ einen Frame kauf, verlange ich das die Lager halt lÃ¤nger als nen halbes Jahr halten....

Trotzdem: Fanes war fÃ¼r mich nen top Rad!!

Phlipsn


----------



## Freeridegambler (3. April 2013)

Mein Specialized Enduro darf bis 136kg belastet werden, jedoch wird dabei der "Fahrstil" in der Bedienungsanleitung von Specialized "vorgegeben".
Ein Spcialized Demo wird in der Aluversion mit 136kg, in der Carbonversion mit 125kg und in der Carbon Team Rep. mit 109kg angegeben

Gegenüber der Carbon Team Rep. von Specialized sind die 100kg von der Sennes ok - wobei meines ist das nicht....da fahr ich lieber mit meinem Enduro Downhill dies dürfte mehr mechanische Reserven haben....


----------



## ollo (3. April 2013)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Bei Ollo klingt es immer so als ob er der Marketing Chef von Alutech ist ^^
> Es ist eben doch ein fanes auf Steroiden....




Danke, ich fasse das mal als Kompliment auf  ..... leider stehe ich nicht auf der Pay list von Alutech...... 



 @Dergute

ja Leben ist ungerecht zu ü 100Kg Menschen, egal ob Muskel oder Fettmasse.
Irgendwann im letzten Jahr entdeckte ich bei einem LR Hersteller diese Gewichtseinschränkung bei einem LR Satz der das vorher nicht hatte und die Antwort der Firma war ganz einfach "muß da stehen wegen der Haftung... usw. " .

Und ganz wichtig, mein Kommentar (Crash Replacement) spiegelt nicht die Meinung und Vorgehensweise von Alutech wieder.

Es war lediglich meine Auffassung davon, das immer mehr Firmen Ihre Produkte ganz offiziell mit Gewichtsbeschränkungen versehen. Wohl auch mit dem Hintergrund das mittlerweile kaum einer mehr den Arsch in der Hose hat eigene Fehler auch als eigenen Fehler zu behandeln, sondern eher das USA Prinzip angewendet wird "oh der Kaffee ist heiß, das hat mir aber keiner gesagt" und das Eigenverschulden versucht auf andere abzuwälzen.


----------



## 01wheeler (3. April 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> .... lediglich meine Auffassung davon, das immer mehr Firmen Ihre Produkte ganz offiziell mit Gewichtsbeschränkungen versehen. Wohl auch mit dem Hintergrund das mittlerweile kaum einer mehr den Arsch in der Hose hat eigene Fehler auch als eigenen Fehler zu behandeln, sondern eher das USA Prinzip angewendet wird "oh der Kaffee ist heiß, das hat mir aber keiner gesagt" und das Eigenverschulden versucht auf andere abzuwälzen.



.... gegen eine Gewichtsbeschränkung spricht ja auch nichts, nur gegen eine Gewichtsbeschränkung von 100 kg. 
Das ist m.E lächerlich für ein Rad welches in L für Personen > 1,89 m angeboten wird. Es ist auch nicht akzeptabel für ein Rad das für DH konzipiert und ausgelobt wurde.
Wenn eine Gewichtsbeschränkung, dann dem Einsatzzweck und der eventl. Klientel entsprechend. Einen CC Laufradsatz mit 1200 gr eingeschränkt auf 75 kg kann ich ohne weiteres akzeptieren. Eine 185 Person mit 95 kg + Ausrüstung auf einem DH Bike nicht mehr zu erlauben ist etwas anderes. 

Das Crash Replacement und die Abwicklung ist alles Pille Palle. Auch wenn die Abwicklung bislang noch so tolerant und freundschaftlich abläuft, kommt es immer auf den Schaden an. Bei einem schlimmen Unfall und vor Gericht nutzen einem die guten (vlt. bisherigen) Erfahrungen gar nichts. 
Wie in Deinem Beispiel mit dem Kaffee, kommt der Kunde und sagt ich hab den Becher fallen lassen und hätte gernen einen Neuen -> Kein Problem. Muss er sich die Zunge amputieren lassen -> ??????


Für mich sieht das aus wie eine Absicherung wenn man mit der Auslegung etwas daneben lag.......


----------



## ollo (3. April 2013)

01wheeler schrieb:


> .... gegen eine Gewichtsbeschränkung spricht ja auch nichts, nur gegen eine Gewichtsbeschränkung von 100 kg.
> Das ist m.E lächerlich für ein Rad welches in L für Personen > 1,89 m angeboten wird. Es ist auch nicht akzeptabel für ein Rad das für DH konzipiert und ausgelobt wurde.
> 
> Für mich sieht das aus wie eine Absicherung wenn man mit der Auslegung etwas daneben lag.......




ganz Deiner Meinung. Bin selber erstaunt das es so gering ist. Vielleicht erst einmal bewusst so gering angesetzt, der eine nennt es Tested by User, der andere Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste. Was auch immer, ich bin raus, ist eh kein Bike für mich


----------



## 01wheeler (3. April 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ganz Deiner Meinung. Bin selber erstaunt das es so gering ist. Vielleicht erst einmal bewusst so gering angesetzt, der eine nennt es Tested by User, der andere Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste. Was auch immer, ich bin raus, ist eh kein Bike für mich



verdammt bist Du schnell


----------



## phlipsn (3. April 2013)

Heutzutage ist es jedoch einfach mit nem gescheiten Zeichenprogramm einen haufen an Kräften zu simulieren mit den Folgen auf das Material etc...... Die Aussage zählt also mal nicht

Weshalb 100KG angegeben sind kann wohl nur ein Alutechmitarbeiter beantworten! Nen Grund für die 100KG wirds mit Sicherheit geben, leider.....


----------



## Silverstone (3. April 2013)

Glaube kaum das paar Kilos mehr dem Bike was ausmacht, würde aber mal an eurer stelle mit Jürgen reden bevor man hier wieder über was herzieht.
Ich halte weiter an dem Bike fest der Hammer!!!!!

Meine Bestellung ist schon raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (3. April 2013)

Ich denke auch das es dem Bike "vielleicht" nichts ausmacht!
Jedoch, wie oben schon geschrieben, was ist im Falle eines Schadens bei dem man sich ernsthaft verletzt? Dann können 105KG zum Problem werden, hört sich bescheuert an ist aber leider so!!!!!!


----------



## Freeridegambler (3. April 2013)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das es dem Bike "vielleicht" nichts ausmacht!
> Jedoch, wie oben schon geschrieben, was ist im Falle eines Schadens bei dem man sich ernsthaft verletzt? Dann können 105KG zum Problem werden, hört sich bescheuert an ist aber leider so!!!!!!


 
wenn ein 80kg Typ einen fetten Drop ins Flache landet, dann kann es auch auf zwei Teile zerfallen.....eine Fahrergewichtsangabe muss bei Downhill weit über 100kg liegen, nur so fühlt man sich als Biker auch "sicher" am Downhiller.....denn angenommen ich habe mit Ausrüstung 99kg....fühl ich mich dann noch wohl auf einem Bike welches bis 100kg empfohlen wird, oder fährt da dann die Unsicherheit im Kopf mit?

Interessant wär wieviel Reserve hat das Bike wenn es für 100kg empfohlen wird und eigentlich sollten auch die Lastwechsel oder Betriebsstunden vom Hersteller angegeben werden - dann könnte sich der Hersteller auch fein aus der Verantwortung ziehen.


----------



## rass (3. April 2013)

Silverstone schrieb:


> Glaube kaum das paar Kilos mehr dem Bike was ausmacht, würde aber mal an eurer stelle mit Jürgen reden bevor man hier wieder über was herzieht.
> Ich halte weiter an dem Bike fest der Hammer!!!!!
> 
> Meine Bestellung ist schon raus




Wenn es mehr aushält soll man es auch hinschreiben...sprich bis 120kg oder sonst was.

Alles hat eine gewisse Toleranz was ja auch voll Ok ist aber es liegt sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders wenn diese dauerhaft ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2013)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung mal rein gar nicht. Wenn Alutech meint, 100kg ist Maximum, dann ist das eben so, egal wie die eigene Beurteilung ist. Sollte das Ergebnis sein, dass die Sennes dann nur noch in Größe S und wenigen M verkauft wird, wird Jürgen das sicher feststellen und zu denken geben. Jürgen ist auch nicht erst seit gestern im Geschäft und wird selbst wissen, welche Auswirkung ein solches Limit auf den Absatz hat. So ist das eben, die einen rümpfen die Nase über die Produktion in Fernost, die anderen mögen keine unverschliffenen Schweißnähte und dem nächsten passt das Gewichtslimit nicht. Es gibt doch auch noch andere tolle Bikes. Ist ja nicht so, als dass man ohne Sennes nicht D/H oder Freeride-Touren fahren kann.


----------



## klana_radikala (3. April 2013)

bin ich froh das ich mit ausrüstung grad mal auf 75kg komme und mir bei meinem fahrstil auch nur selten sorgen über die haltbarkeit von rahmen machen muss 
die zeit in der ich double tracks und shiver mit flat drops und urban downhill zerschossen hab sind schon vorbei


----------



## Maui (4. April 2013)

nun ja vorsicht is eventuell besser als nachsicht 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04...-downhill-rahmen-und-komplettbikes-2011-2012/

Wenn das Sennes mal in Serie geht traut man sich evtl noch paar Kg mehr zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridegambler (24. April 2013)

Gibts was neues bezüglich Bestellung, Preis und Verfügbarkeit?

Die erste Auslieferung an die Kunden war ursprünglich mit Mai geplant!?

Wir eher ein Bike für die nächste Saison.....


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Mai 2013)

Top Score Wertung für das Sennes in der neuen "Freeride"!


----------



## rsem (17. Mai 2013)

Zwar kein Sennes, hab mir aber trotzdem Mühe gegeben ;-)


----------



## rsem (17. Mai 2013)

Die gewünschte Teileliste:
-Keiler Wordlcup -M- in neongelb mit scwarz
-Totem Coil
-DSP Dueller mit Titanfeder
-Bremse: Avid code mit Magura Venti Disc 203 - 180
-Holzfeller Kurbel
-Kefü 77Designz Superlight
-Laufräder Hope mit Dt swiss FR600
-Vorbau Lenker Spank 777
-Schaltung sram x9


----------



## Cawi (17. Mai 2013)

rsem schrieb:


> Zwar kein Sennes, hab mir aber trotzdem Mühe gegeben ;-)



Hat hier jetzt bitte was zu suchen..??


----------



## Ochta (28. Mai 2013)

geiles teil


----------



## Silverstone (28. Mai 2013)




----------



## Silverstone (28. Mai 2013)

Mein fertiger Aufbauðð


----------



## valdus (29. Mai 2013)

um es mal auf den punkt zu bringen......Pervers geil das Bike


----------



## Freeridegambler (29. Mai 2013)

Leider kommt es nun doch erst mit August in den Handel - also doch eher ein 2014ener Bike.

Die E-Type-Werfer-Aufnahme dürfte aber vom Prototypen übernommen worden sein - oder?? Im Text auf der HP steht er beschrieben, am Foto habe ich den nun nicht ausgenommen. Weiß wer was genaues ob ein E-Type montiert werden könnte!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverstone (29. Mai 2013)

Habe ich doch an meinem dran!


----------



## Silverstone (29. Mai 2013)




----------



## Freeridegambler (29. Mai 2013)

Auf den anderen Fotos war es für mich kaum erkennbar - aber am letzten sieht man alles! Danke!

Ist Dein Rahmen ein Vorserienmodell oder entspricht dieser exakt dem Rahmen der ab August für die Endkunden zur Verfügung steht.

Was wiegt Dein Aufbau (der mir sehr gut gefällt!!)


----------



## Silverstone (29. Mai 2013)

Ist ein Vorserien Modell....
Der Aufbau liegt bei 16,5 aber mit Pedale....


----------



## Freeridegambler (29. Mai 2013)

Silverstone schrieb:


> Ist ein Vorserien Modell....
> Der Aufbau liegt bei 16,5 aber mit Pedale....


 
Top!
aber der Serienrahmen wird auch die Etype-Aufnahme haben oder?


----------

